# Power Off Stream 4K That is Connected to Audio Extractor and not TV



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, I have a Stream 4K and an old Samsung TV that won't pass Surround Sound. My solution that that was to connect the Stream 4K to an Audio Extractor that splits the video and audio signals. The HDMI output of the Audio Extractor is connected to the HDMI port on my TV, and there is a Fiber Optic audio cable connected from the audio extractor to my Sonos Soundbar. I manually set the audio option on the Stream 4k to Dolby Digital and now I get 5.1 surround sound going to my soundbar.

But, I can't seem to shut the Stream 4K off now, perhaps because its not connected the the HDMI port of TV so therefore CEC is out of the mix? Anyway, the power button on the Stream 4K remote doesn't shut off the Stream 4K. The issue is I can shut off my TV, but since I'm not shutting off the Stream 4K, its still plays audio to the Sonos soundbar thru the audio extractor. Lots of workarounds here, but ll I want to do is use the Tivo remote to shut off the TV and the Stream 4K.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

just press the circle for Android home. Nothing should continue playing. If it does, there will be an option to shut the stream down.


----------



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

works. thanks! So I guess because Stream 4K is not plugged into the HDMI port of the TV, the ability to shut off the Steam 4K with the Tivo remote control power button is eliminated?


----------

